

Creating art using only circles in CSS - gustavlrssn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztwSAZ7lJg8

======
codepo8-hn
This is pretty cool, especially as he only used the developer tools. The final
product is here:
[http://afranoubarzadeh.se/cssart.html](http://afranoubarzadeh.se/cssart.html)

